# Direct to screen imaging



## utrink (Apr 20, 2011)

We have just been approached by Exile Tech about their DTS products. The last postings in this forum on DTS were in 2014. Does anyone have any experience with the Spyder II or any of the other available DTS products? I hope someone out there can respond in 2017 who might have some experience with this technology


----------



## Embellisher (Jun 21, 2017)

Spyder is a really good DTS- I have worked with it.
Right now we use two of M&R's Image I St and they are fast,. we can print a 20x30 screen with a 15x16 design in less than 50 seconds, then we burn with the starlight as low as 7 seconds.

In my point Spyder is more flexible and was my first option for purchase, but the M&R guys sold my boss on their DTS.

It is really an investment, will save you on film cost, (inks and treatment you still have to buy)
but a person can easily do upt to 200 screens a day... (does not include wash out)

What do you print>?


----------



## NOMISRELDA (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, we are looking at DTS system.....does the Spyder support Trilock??


----------

